# [Top Secret - Long Beach, CA] Operation: Askari



## The Shaman (Aug 2, 2008)

A SWAPO commander assassinated in Angola . . . detonators missing from Aviano AFB . . . is there a connection? NATO wants to know . . .

It is the summer of 1980. The Soviets battle Afghan insurgents in Peshawar. Iraqi tanks roll across Iranian Khuzestan. Italian terrorists blow up the Bologna train station. Polish workers mount a strike on the shipyards at Gdansk. The United States boycotts the Olympic Games in Moscow. American diplomats are held hostage in Teheran following a failed rescue attempt the previous spring.

And in a conference room in Casteau, Belgium, at Supreme Headquarters Allied Powers Europe, a group of agents prepares to receive a briefing, and a mission . . . _Operation: Askari_.

_Operation: Askari_ is a _Top Secret_ adventure, using the 1981 revised edition rules. Selected rules from the _Top Secret Companion_ along with material from _Dragon_ magazine articles are included.

The agents are representatives of various Western intelligence agencies, assembled as a task force to investigate the connection between a rebel leader’s death in Africa and missing supplies in Italy. All agents begin at first level in their respective bureaus – _Operation: Askari_ is the first real field assignment for these operatives, an opportunity to prove themselves ready for more challenging missions. But will their entry into a world of mercenaries and arms merchants, of insurgents and commandos, of gangsters and financiers, reveal a more far-reaching and more sinister force at work?

The action may take the agents from posh resorts to shadowy alleys to the bush and back again, so a broad range of espionage and martial knowledge, skills and abilities will be required. Ideally the three main bureaus – Investigation, Confiscation and Assassination – will be represented in the team; the Technical bureau is also an option for agents. Agents may not be members of the Operation or Administration bureaus to start.

I am looking for three to five players able to devote one or two weekend evenings each month to playing _Top Secret_, the classic espionage roleplaying game. I am in the Long Beach area, but I’m willing to drive if it means a regular game with dependable players. I cannot host a game at my home, unfortunately, so I’m not only looking for players but a place to play as well. (A lot to ask, I know . . . ) I have multiple copies of the rules to share as needed.

In terms of style, my influences are spy movies like _Ronin_, _The Bourne Identity_ and _Casino Royale_ and writers like John LeCarre, Alistair MacLean and Fredrick Forsyth. Players expecting _Moonraker_ or _Mission: Impossible_ may be disappointed.

_Operation: Askari_ awaits! Are you up to the task?


----------



## The Shaman (Aug 16, 2008)

So, does the adventure sound sucky? The system? The location?

Forty views and no replies is a bit disappointing.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 14, 2009)

Sounds great to me! Bourne? Ronin?! You name some of my favorites there.

You said you would be willing to drive. I'm willing to host!

Get in touch, Mike. It would be great to catch up.

-Bob


----------

